# Restoration Log of a PPI Black ProArt 25



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

Well whoever had this amp definitely did a number on it.... not only is the chassis scraped and dinged to hell, but it looks like someone got a wonderful idea to clean it with a solvent.... then to make matters worse they tried to repair it.... ?.... so here's what I'm starting off with, after most of the TIM has been cleaned off...

































































thanx for checking it out.... I'll update periodically.... Keith


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

Keith, can't wait to see your restoration job :bowdown:...are you going to do the screening yourself or farm out?


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

The screening I will farm out to someone....the sooner I locate someone the better....keith


----------



## spooney (Nov 5, 2010)

Doc ProMos said:


> The screening I will farm out to someone....the sooner I locate someone the better....keith


Very interested to see how this turns out. I just bought a PPI A300 and its in horrible physical and functional shape. I can get her going again but the cosmetics I'm not always so great with. Do you know of a person who can or has recreate the Art series graphics? I considered stripping the heatsink to bare aluminum and having it polished.


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

I am about to set up a silk screener to do some amps, usually the initial cost is the expensive part.... I'll let you know when I get it set up.... also another option is to buy a fried amp with a good chassis and swap it out.... Keith


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

Finally have gotten around to doing a little work... I want the restore to be as factory as possible and needed to replace the part BYW29F-200 and found a supply of them since it's been updated... so here is the board after the defective parts had been removed and the CB cleaned up a little from someone else's handy work...





























All four will be replaced even though it appeared only one had been broken and the leg re-soldered...


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Why would you wipe away the art?! 

Some people suck


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Subscibed with intrigue.
Great to see someone else is seriously restoring these treasures.
Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:
Note-Looks like the cap on the left in pic exhibits evidence of leaking.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

I agree and since it's on the table i am gonna recap it also... i have been looking through your restoration thread frequently Bret... it's what got me wanting to chronicle one myself...


----------



## spooney (Nov 5, 2010)

Looking good so far man. I got my A300 going again. Still kinda ugly outside though. Hope you don't mind if I post a few pics. If its a problem I will remove them.

Before repair: 










After replacing the toasted power supply fets and gate resistors:


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

Nice work...


----------



## nitrofish72 (Jul 21, 2009)

Great job Guys. These amps deserve to stay alive. My all time favorite, beautiful looking, super clean power.


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

I could have picked an amp to restore that was a little less f'ed up.... It took me a while to figure out what the original problem was, but while looking for it I found several other problems... a small tracing at the end of the rectifier was severed...several of the caps vias were missing and part of the power IC's solder was missing.... so I have jumped the tracing, replaced all the FETS and rectifiers, replaced all the caps including jumping the pulled vias...and lastly I replaced the ps IC.... low and behold the amp works... Keith


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Doc ProMos said:


> I could have picked an amp to restore that was a little less f'ed up.... It took me a while to figure out what the original problem was, but while looking for it I found several other problems... a small tracing at the end of the rectifier was severed...several of the caps vias were missing and part of the power IC's solder was missing.... so I have jumped the tracing, replaced all the FETS and rectifiers, replaced all the caps including jumping the pulled vias...and lastly I replaced the ps IC.... low and behold the amp works... Keith


:thumbsup:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## XaznKewLguyX (Sep 5, 2007)

looookin good!


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

Impressive :2thumbsup:


----------

